# Is A 79.59% Score Good For an IBEW Apprentice Interview



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

rudy2009 said:


> I took and passed the test and I meet all the qualifications to become either a Residential or Inside Wireman Apprentice for the IBEW in San Jose.
> 
> However, when I went in for my interview - I was not too confident of my score of 79.59%. Does anybody know if this score is good / bad / ugly?
> 
> I am really eager to get into this industry, and I just want to know if I should hold my breath.


Your only 4.5 above passing


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

Buck Parrish said:


> Your only 4.5 above passing


go no-union. unions suck big balls


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

sparkyboys said:


> go no-union. unions suck big balls


  WOW tell us how you really feel.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I would say a 79.59 is not a great score.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

As a young man why would you want a guaranteed retirement that follows you from company to company? Consistent health care (and great coverage)? Regular pay raises and depending on your area a decent education? You have to work 40 hours a week for a minimum of 40-50 years why get what may be best coverage that is consistent over that period?


Seems like a lose lose to me.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

If you passed or failed your still a looser for wanting to be in the union and then an even bigger looser for posting union crap in the general section


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> If you passed or failed your still a looser for wanting to be in the union and then an even bigger looser for posting union crap in the general section


 
_*Note to self always explain sarcasm prior to posting.*_

As a young man why would you want a guaranteed retirement that follows you from company to company? Consistent health care (and great coverage)? Regular pay raises and depending on your area a decent education? You have to work 40 hours a week for a minimum of 40-50 years why get what may be best coverage that is consistent over that period?


Seems like a lose lose to me.

If you are working in the trade keep trying, if you are not in the trade take what you can get and keep trying.


----------



## rudy2009 (May 13, 2009)

Geez... I just wanted to know what my chances were for my score - from ppl who've been through the same process.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

rudy2009 said:


> Geez... I just wanted to know what my chances were for my score - from ppl who've been through the same process.


post in union forum


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Pretty weak. I got a 95 on my entrance exam. Better pick it up a little. In addition to being able to perform the work, it's important to learn how to test too.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

Rockyd said:


> Pretty weak. I got a 95 on my entrance exam. Better pick it up a little. In addition to being able to perform the work, it's important to learn how to test too.


i bet your anus is really deep with that score


----------



## rudy2009 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Sparky. Finally, some help.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

rudy2009 said:


> Thanks Sparky. Finally, some help.


 
Rudy: 

I would

1. Try talking to them and see what they feel you need to do to improve scores, explain why you want to be a Union electrician. Some of these guys can be helpful others are A-holes.
2. What were you HS grades like? take a math course at the local CC
3. Can you get a letter from anybody with pull?
4. Start working as a helper anywhere if you can.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

sparkyboys said:


> i bet your anus is really deep with that score


 :laughing:


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

> i bet your anus is really deep with that score


 ???

No. It's all in the art of negotiating. I only did a 2 year apprenticeship - 3rd and 4th year only. I had 4 years Navy, and 2 years open shop. Turned out in 88. 

Flip side of the deal was that if a I failed the entrance exam...I would take the zero hour apprentice mark from the bottom, no credit available if I flopped.

If you have product, make sure you get the right price.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

> i bet your anus is really deep with that score


 ???

No. It's all in the art of negotiating. I only did a 2 year apprenticeship - 3rd and 4th year only. I had 4 years Navy, and 2 years open shop. 

Flip side of the deal was that if a I failed the entrance exam...I would take the zero hour apprentice mark from the bottom, no credit available if I flopped.

If you have product, make sure you get the right price.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Rockyd said:


> Pretty weak. I got a 95 on my entrance exam. Better pick it up a little. In addition to being able to perform the work, it's important to learn how to test too.


 
I know several EXCELLENT electricians that failed the test. That test proves nothing, it is strictly a way to weed out workers.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

> I know several EXCELLENT electricians that failed the test. That test proves nothing, it is strictly a way to weed out workers.


All depends on where you are...Anyone who has two to three years in the electrical industry has a vested interest in it. If a local is dumb enough to try to keep them out, then they are shooting theirselves in the foot.

Testing per state for JW licenses, is mostly a revenue gig, the tougher they can make it (and increase the failure rate) the more the bureaucrats can drag in in. 

I've passed every test I've taken since 1993. Doesn't mean I won't blow the next one I take though...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Rockyd said:


> All depends on where you are...Anyone who has two to three years in the electrical industry has a vested interest in it. If a local is dumb enough to try to keep them out, then they are shooting theirselves in the foot.
> 
> ...


I have never heard anyone state locals had a vested interest in being smart!


----------



## highvoltage321 (Feb 2, 2013)

Did you ever get into the apprenticeship program and if so, how long did it take?


----------



## azgard (Nov 25, 2011)

wow -_- necroposting hardcore.


----------



## adroga (Mar 3, 2011)

Seriously


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

sparkyboys said:


> i bet your anus is really deep with that score





Rockyd said:


> ???
> 
> No. It's all in the art of negotiating. I only did a 2 year apprenticeship - 3rd and 4th year only. I had 4 years Navy, and 2 years open shop. Turned out in 88.
> 
> ...





robnj772 said:


> If you passed or failed your still a looser for wanting to be in the union and then an even bigger looser for posting union crap in the general section



You're a tool


----------



## happypuppy (Sep 5, 2011)

Just so you know. I scored a 98 and got into Sacramento. But I also scored 94 San Francisco, 96 alameda. With that said when I interviewed in San Jose I only got a 72. **** SAN JOSE IBEW AND THOS 4 fat pieces of **** that interviewed me! They didn't even shake my hand or look at me when they asked a question


----------

